# MB 650



## vomjagergeist (Apr 21, 2010)

WTB MB 650 coyote traps or Sterling MJ 600


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

http://www.minntrapprod.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=204_899_596_855

You're better off buying them from the company, because once a guy uses these two traps, they aren't going to sell them. Good luck buying second hand 650's or 600's. I perfer the MJ's, way better trap, even though they are very similar.

xdeano


----------

